# High pitch sounds from mains during bass test



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Whenever I go on youtube and listen to stuff like the video below, there's a high pitched pulsing coming from the main speakers. I turned my sub off for this and I still hear itm even on the Opus Dei bass test MP3. It's on that track that I hear the 3hz pulse but at a much higher frequency. I set all my speakers to small on my Panasonic SA-HE75 but it's still coming through. Is this an issue with the receiver not completely getting rid of all the low frequencies? I just ran 80hz and 90hz test signals and I got a distorted sound through my speakers. Does this mean I need to get a new receiver?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This is from your computer's audio card , right?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Just YouTube or other sources also?


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

It's all using the optical out from the onboard to the receiver. It's also in MP3's like the 320kbps MP3 of the Opus Dei bass taste. It's just like a faint high pitched beep that seems to beep in sync with how many cycles the frequency is.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

SinCron said:


> It's all using the optical out from the onboard to the receiver. It's also in MP3's like the 320kbps MP3 of the Opus Dei bass taste. It's just like a faint high pitched beep that seems to beep in sync with how many cycles the frequency is.


Eliminate the receivers as the problem. 
Hook up another source to the AVR, like a DVD player, and see if you get the pules still. If you do the sound card is fine. If not then the PC is the problem.


----------

